# Xtrordinair DVL in new construction



## savvy (Jan 21, 2014)

Greetings All,

I am looking to place a gas fireplace in my 1100 sqft tahoe cabin which has a large vaulted  living/kitchen area, with a 1 bed room loft and 2 bedrooms on the main floor rear. Currently there is a freestanding cast-iron wood burner.
I would like to put in a direct vent unit in, what will be, a newly framed corner chase that will be covered with durarock and stone facade. It will either vent thru the existing flue or out the side of one of the corner walls.

I am very much wishing to install an Xtrordinair DVL as we have one which we absolutely love, in our home in the bay area and I was able to get another used one recently.  However, I read that these must be installed in an existing fireplace. Our home unit was installed in new construction (old brick chimney collapsed in earthquake, fire place was completely removed, but for the masonry interior stone work in the living room) which consisted of a new wood framed chase covered by plywood and stucco with dv stovepipe running up thru the chase. But I'm sure the unit is set in something metal.

BTW, the unit I recently got came from a home that was about to be foreclosed....it was originally installed just over 2 years ago and it was removed cleanly.

I'm assuming I need a prefabbed sheet metal box of some sort, but I have not been able to find such at any lowes or home depot. What might the this box be called and where might one obtain it?
Used would be great.
Any and all input and/or suggestions are appreciated.
Cheers!!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but you can't do the install the way you want it, at least not safely. That unit is an insert & is only tested in APPROVED masonry & factory-built wood burning fireplaces. You have to vent it UP the existing flue with a co-linear vent kit. It has not been tested to burn SAFELY in a "prefabbed sheet metal box." There is no provision to use anything that will vent it out a sidewall. Your best best is to sell it & take whatever you get for it & buy a direct vent fireplace.


----------



## savvy (Jan 21, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but you can't do the install the way you want it, at least not safely. That unit is an insert & is only tested in APPROVED masonry & factory-built wood burning fireplaces. You have to vent it UP the existing flue with a co-linear vent kit. It has not been tested to burn SAFELY in a "prefabbed sheet metal box." There is no provision to use anything that will vent it out a sidewall. Your best best is to sell it & take whatever you get for it & buy a direct vent fireplace.


Thanks Daksy, I kinda had that feeling. Fortunately, it was virtually free. I'll keep looking. Cheers!!


----------



## savvy (Jan 21, 2014)

savvy said:


> Thanks Daksy, I kinda had that feeling. Fortunately, it was virtually free. I'll keep looking. Cheers!!


 

Unbelievable luck!
My morning patient (I'm a dentist) is a contractor. During small talk I mention that I was looking for a gas fireplace for my tahoe cabin. He proceeds to tell me he has an in-the box, never installed, Travis Industries DVS fireplace stashed at his storage site. He said he acquired it about 6 years ago in trade. He says it needs a faceplate. His idea was to put it in his Carmel cottage, but his wife got that in the divorce. He's willing to trade it for a needed dental crown. He's been my patient for 15 years so I trust him. He says it's the type I need, but I am asking here to confirm. Thanks. Cheers!!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 21, 2014)

savvy said:


> Unbelievable luck!
> My morning patient (I'm a dentist) is a contractor. During small talk I mention that I was looking for a gas fireplace for my tahoe cabin. He proceeds to tell me he has an in-the box, never installed, Travis Industries DVS fireplace stashed at his storage site. He said he acquired it about 6 years ago in trade. He says it needs a faceplate. His idea was to put it in his Carmel cottage, but his wife got that in the divorce. He's willing to trade it for a needed dental crown. He's been my patient for 15 years so I trust him. He says it's the type I need, but I am asking here to confirm. Thanks. Cheers!!



Make sure it's a fireplace & not an insert. Looks like Travis has each type labelled as DVS.  Then if it IS a fireplace, make sure you can get a front or faceplate for it.  Sometimes models change & so do the options. You may need the serial number to confirm availablility...


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 21, 2014)

the faceplates or front for the dvs fireplace should be still available but keep in mind it has been discontinued.


----------

